# Hood tach



## 1967 GTO (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

Was the hood tach available in 1967?

Thanks
Whitesand


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. '67 was the first year. Looks great, too. Came if you did not have the rally guages (tach in the dash). Correct for cars with a "rally clock" in dash. The repro tachs are better constructed than the originals, and stand up better.


----------



## 1967 GTO (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hood Tach*

Did buy one for my 1970 Le Mans Sport. I sold the car before I came around mounting the Tach. I can now put it on my 1967 GTO instead. Great!

Thanks for super fast respons.

Whitesand


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

but be care ful 67 was teh taller version not like the 68 on which was shorter


----------



## 1967 GTO (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hood Tach 1967 GTO*

So, would you say this is the wrong model for my Goat?
If so, is it possible to buy a new tach of the correct model?

Thanks
Whitesand


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

thats the later model tach,yes they do sell the 67 tachs from every gto online vendors.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks like a '68-up tach to me. My GTO Restoration Guide shows a '69 tach that looks just like yours. But no '67 photo. The '67 is taller and rounder on top....I think that the '68-up actually looks better. If I were you, I'd research the mounting holes, etc., and if they're all the same, mount it. Then, when a '67 tach comes along, you can just bolt it on. Or, you'll probably leave yours on because it will look great. Almost nobody is gonna know if it's a '67 or '68-up tach.....


----------



## 1967 GTO (Jan 18, 2009)

OK.

Thanks to both GTOguy and 67/04gto

Whitesand


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no prom


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> That looks like a '68-up tach to me. My GTO Restoration Guide shows a '69 tach that looks just like yours. But no '67 photo. The '67 is taller and rounder on top....I think that the '68-up actually looks better. If I were you, I'd research the mounting holes, etc., and if they're all the same, mount it. Then, when a '67 tach comes along, you can just bolt it on. Or, you'll probably leave yours on because it will look great. Almost nobody is gonna know if it's a '67 or '68-up tach.....


 Except us......lol


----------

